# glossy prints



## santino (Jan 20, 2005)

whats in your opinion the best way to dry glossy pics (no brom stuff or so) ?

special tricks?

advice appreciated


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 20, 2005)

I dry most prints 11x14 and smaller face down on a home made drying screen (made of wood and fiberglass house screen).  Bigger than 11x14 I usually hang from a line by clothes pins.  I mostly use glossy FB, which isn't really that glossy, but I've used the glossy RC occasionally, and had no problems with my normal procedures.


----------



## santino (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks matt :thumbsup:
gotta give it a try


----------



## Force of Nature (Jan 21, 2005)

those drying machines are Uber cool. they dry super fast.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 21, 2005)

When using a drying machine make sure it's only been used with well washed prints.  One print with some fixer still on it can contaminate the machine, and then contaminate every print that goes into it.


----------

